# Lewis' First Emersed Tank



## Lewis G (12 Apr 2014)

After seeing some really nice emersed tanks recently, I decided to give it a go.

I had an old 25 litre tank kicking about and set it up in front of my bed on top of a hamster cage stand. I then went out to Ikea and bought 2 clamp on LEDs and attached them to the tank's brace.

I'm using regular compost in small containers and I've just planted some sprigs of wisteria and some cryptocoryne wendtii.

The tank is covered with cling film to keep up the humidity.

I'm having trouble with pictures so I'll just link to them.

http://imgur.com/aE8228M

http://imgur.com/aju5kSM

Please let me know what you think!


----------



## 1stgolf (12 Apr 2014)

cant see the pictures


----------



## Lewis G (12 Apr 2014)

I just linked to them instead, I can't seem to get pictures working.


----------



## allan angus (13 Apr 2014)

looks like a good system cant wait to see how u get on i assume u r going to use it primarily as a propagator ?


----------



## Lewis G (13 Apr 2014)

I was, but I decided I might just keep emersed plants there for fun. I dirted the whole tank instead to give the plants more space. 






http://imgur.com/GnIbAWh


----------



## allan angus (13 Apr 2014)

ahh yes i see good start


----------



## Lewis G (29 Apr 2014)

http://imgur.com/UKPBAdA
Quick update. The water wisteria and crypts are growing nicely, with minimal melt. I have been trimming and replanting the wisteria and it Is covering the substrate nicely. Hopefully when I am done propagating it will give some nice height to the scape

I have added some nice driftwood I found at beach and I just rinsed and placed in the tank. No livestock means no worries .

Hopefully I'll be getting more plants soon. I'm thinking various crypts and some dwarf hairgrass in the front left corner. I'm trading some driftwood for C. Wendtii 'Mi Oya' with a friend.

Hope you like it.


----------



## Lewis G (3 May 2014)

Would love to hear what you think folks.


----------



## faizal (13 May 2014)

Hey Lewis,....looking nice in there. Maybe try getting more stem plants (hygrophila species) plants in there to fill up the background area on the right? Some anubias at the right midground area . Some red colored terrarium plants as you focal plant (if you are not planning on getting this filled with water). A nice sandy cove with suiting rocks thrown in at the left foreground & midground area might make it more interesting to the eye. Just my 2 cents mate,....go with the flow & enjoy the experience.


----------



## Lewis G (26 May 2014)

Thanks Faizal for the advice.

I've got a bit of an update. The driftwood has been moved and I've added some more plants. 

Here is the new plant list:

Bacopa caroliniana
Anubias barteri "nana"
Downoi
Cryptocoryne becketii "petchii"
Dwarf hairgrass
Some stem plant I got in a stream in Northumberland (very back right)
Water wisteria
Cryptocoryne wendtii "green"

Obviously it needs to fill in a bit, especially the hairgrass, but I divided it pretty well so it should spread quickly. 

Another point is that my water wisteria is turning red, which is surprising.  I always like a red plant.

Here are the photo links:

http://imgur.com/mLVk7eB
http://imgur.com/bFkel9T
http://imgur.com/kvKKGIR
http://imgur.com/gJppATH
http://imgur.com/dKZfz3Y


----------



## allan angus (26 May 2014)

looks great


----------

